# Hoyt raptor retuning with new strings, need help



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

are you doing all this with the limb bolts maxed out? always with limb bolts maxed out. How are you measuring the strings? Im sure draw length is out also how does that seem?


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

I did not measure the draw before or after. My big mistake. But I figured I would just adj the string and cable to get the specs as close as possible. I forgot to get the draw measurement last night. 

As far as the limbs. Yes there maxed out. The grip had been removed so my BH is going to be off some but I figured with in 1/4. I would have thought as the grip could not have been that thick. I know I am guessing but its all I have.

I figured I need to shorten the cable to get the weight closer but this would increase the limb load and wouldn't that increase the BH even more?

I wish there were timing marks on this cam so I could figure out were I needed to be. I am calling hoyt soon as to hope they have a diagram of this cam.

I feel stupid on this one.


----------



## bassman409 (Jul 19, 2006)

Are you using the updated charts that Hoyt has for a 1997 Raptor? a-a= 38 1/2 and bh= 7 1/4?


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

nope. I got 40"a2a and 6 3/4"bh. Now that should make some difference I would think. Were did you find the update. I just googled and pulled mine 3 days ago.

OK for those in the know. And since I am getting frustrated. With the draw length right. Do I just tweak the cable to pull the a2a axel in??


----------



## bassman409 (Jul 19, 2006)

I used the ones list in the hoyt website under customer support.
http://www.hoyt.com/assets/tune_charts/97_raptor.pdf
Thats for indy cams and carbolite limbs.


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

Never mind then. I looked it up wrong graph. My numbers were right. I have the super g limbs.


----------

